# Problem: Maus geht, fenster lassen sich nicht bewegen



## port29 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

seit nun etwa 2 Wochen habe ich ein ganz komisches Phänomen bei mir auf meiner Win7 64 Bit Kiste. Ab und an, wenn ich z.B. gerade an etwas wichtigem arbeite, neige ich dazu den Rechner einfach eingeschaltet zu lassen. Der Rechner verdunkelt dann nach einer Weile die Bildschirme und macht dann nichts.

Wenn dieser Zeitraum nur ein paar Minuten andauert, dann passiert nichts. Aber so ab einer Stunde gibt es ein Problem. Ich kann etwa 40-80 Sekunden, nach dem der Bildschirm wieder ein Bild anzeigt, nichts machen. Ich sehe den Mauscursor und kann den auch bewegen. Ab und an ändert er auch seine Form (z.B. um Texte zu selektieren). In der Zeit rattert auch ab und an die Platte. Nach dieser Zeitperiode (je länger der Rechner nichts getan hat, desto länger dauert es) spielen sich alle Aktionen (z.B. ein Fenster verschieben, schließen, etc.) innerhalb von einer Sekunde ab.

Was mir jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass der Rechner während dieses Hängers einen extrem hohen Stromverbrauch hat. Je nachdem was ich mache, genehmigt sich der Q9450 mit 8GB RAM und einer GTX 280 AMP! 140-170W. Bei so einem hänger springt der Stromverbrauch auf 300W hoch. 

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee?


----------

